# Diaz Wins a Ridiculous Split Decision



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

This is Hammill Bisping all over again. Check out this fight if you can find the video.

WOW. Diaz got lucky.



> Round 1
> Aina storms out throwing low kicks and hard punches. Diaz eats a straight right hand. Diaz, the taller of the two, looks uncomfortable with his striking early on. Aina rocks Diaz with a right hand. Aina tees off with a wild flurry of punches. Diaz looks awful tonight. Diaz, still seemingly sleep-walking with one minute left in the round, lands his first meaningful shot of the bout. Uppercut and a right knee connect for Aina. *First round is dominated by the Hawaiian, 10-9 for Aina.
> *
> Round 2
> ...


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I watched that fight before the cable went out, a robbery, plain and simple.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, and to the judge scoring it 30-27...WTF?

I can understand giving Diaz Round 3 and maybe 2, but he got dominated in Round 1. 

A Unanimous Decision is an absolute travesty. :thumbsdown:


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Yeah, and to the judge scoring it 30-27...WTF?
> 
> I can understand giving Diaz Round 3 and maybe 2, but he got dominated in Round 1.
> 
> A Unanimous Decision is an absolute travesty. :thumbsdown:


it was actually a split decision


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

TKOSPIKE said:


> it was actually a split decision


Whoops my bad. I meant giving Diaz all 3 rounds was ridiculous.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Whoops my bad. I meant giving Diaz all 3 rounds was ridiculous.


no they gave the 2nd round to mike , thats why it was a split, if they gave it all to diaz then it wouldnt be a split decision lol
btw **** YA ROBBIE LAWLER WINS!!:thumb02:


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lawler by TKO at 2:04 of the third


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

The MMA judging system sucks ass right now, and I'm getting sick and tired of these kinds of decisions. Clay Guida twice, Bisping, and now this? It's making the sport frustrating to watch.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

F*ck the soft punches, Diaz needs to either learn how to knock someone out or just stop with that shit. He's no different than how Tim Sylvia was for a while. Just using his reach to stick his arm out there and frustrate your opponent. Yea it's okay to do to set something up but you can't do that shit all 3 rounds in every fight you are in, it gets old.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

It was a very close fight and the descision could have gone either way. IMO Diaz took rds 2-3 and Iania took rd 1. This was'nt even close to as bad as the Bisping Hamill descision.

Overall this was a great card, The Villasenor fight was really good and Lawler/Ninja was a great fight as well, A great finish by Lawler.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I would like to see the fight before judging but 30-27 Diaz seems a bit much. It sounds like a dec that could have gone either way Hamill's fight was a clear win for him


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> F*ck the soft punches, Diaz needs to either learn how to knock someone out or just stop with that shit. He's no different than how Tim Sylvia was for a while. Just using his reach to stick his arm out there and frustrate your opponent. Yea it's okay to do to set something up but you can't do that shit all 3 rounds in every fight you are in, it gets old.


agree:thumbsup:


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> I would like to see the fight before judging but 30-27 Diaz seems a bit much. It sounds like a dec that could have gone either way Hamill's fight was a clear win for him


agree:thumbsup:


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

30-27 was too much. at least a 29-27 would've been more fair. 
Diaz lost the first round and he knows it


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Don't forget, Diaz knocked out Robbie Lawler.  

Yeah Nick just won on points, landing a lot of those soft punches. Controlled him on the ground a little bit. I thought it could of gone either way, depends on how someone would score it.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

undertow503 said:


> *Don't forget, Diaz knocked out Robbie Lawler.*
> 
> Yeah Nick just won on points, landing a lot of those soft punches. Controlled him on the ground a little bit. I thought it could of gone either way, depends on how someone would score it.


I'm not entirely sure what Diaz knocking out Lawler has anything to do with anything, but on the same lines Horn beat Liddell the first time and Eastman beat Rampage. Losing to a guy when Lawler was as young and inexperienced as he was really shouldn't count against him, and if they were to fight again, I'd bet money that Lawler would KO his ass. =P


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

The 30-27 was crap, but I still gave the fight to Diaz. He lost the first round and I gave him the 2nd and 3rd. He might have been on the receiving end of some hard punches, but all those marshmellows he was throwing count on the judging. They might not be enough to knock someone out, but they are enough to mess with someones mental game and tire them out. He might have been knocked down in the second, but I feel he did more. The third round was a lot more of the second in my opinion. He just frustrated the dude and ended up winning. Not the best showing, but I didn't expect much more, that is the way Diaz fights. He did the exact same thing to Gomi and nobody cared. None of his punches were strong in that fight either. He just made him gas.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Robbie looked well conditioned tonight. I want to see a rematch between him and Diaz.

"Current Elite Xc Middleweight Champion Robbie Ruthless Lawler faces off against the only man to knock him out.

Elite Xc: Revenge"


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Calibretto9 said:


> I'm not entirely sure what Diaz knocking out Lawler has anything to do with anything, but on the same lines Horn beat Liddell the first time and Eastman beat Rampage. Losing to a guy when Lawler was as young and inexperienced as he was really shouldn't count against him, and if they were to fight again, I'd bet money that Lawler would KO his ass. =P


You are right! Though i think, Diaz would have a slight better chance getting Lawler down than Ninja did. Thats the only way I see diaz winning the rematch, is on the ground.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

undertow503 said:


> You are right! Though i think, Diaz would have a slight better chance getting Lawler down than Ninja did. Thats the only way I see diaz winning the rematch, is on the ground.


I agree. Diaz on the ground is amazing. The only problem with him is he doesn't have the best takedowns or defense, and seems content to allow his opponent to dictate where the match goes. Either way, you really can't count out Diaz no matter who he's fighting. The guy is definitely tough.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I think Lawler would beat Diaz in a rematch. Back then, Lawler was a guy who believed his own hype, and let Diaz get inside his head. Lawler has gotten a lot better, and won't let Diaz dictate the fight. Seriously, I actually think Lawler would finish Diaz if they were to fight again.

Lawler has improved so much. I mean, I knew he'd whomp Ninja, but man, dude looked really good.

Diaz, on the other hand...


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Diaz just didn't look like he was into the fight tonight like he normally does. It's like he didn't care and he was bored or something

EDIT: Yes, Lawler would be Diaz if they went at it again. By KO of course.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Diaz just didn't look like he was into the fight tonight like he normally does. It's like he didn't care and he was bored or something
> 
> EDIT: Yes, Lawler would be Diaz if they went at it again. By KO of course.


Diaz needs to lay off the weed.  

But i think he just took Aina to lightly. Mistake!


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

undertow503 said:


> You are right! Though i think, Diaz would have a slight better chance getting Lawler down than Ninja did. Thats the only way I see diaz winning the rematch, is on the ground.


I don't know, Aina was defending Nick's takedowns pretty good while gassed and Robbie defended the takedowns altogether from Ninja. I doubt Nick would get Robbie down at all.

I agree with WL2FU about the soft punches. I think they annoy me as much as the fighter he's fighting. Sure wish they pushed conditioning at BJ's camp a little more. Seems like they put up great fights but tire quickly. I remember reading a post on his site from one of his fighters that said each fighter was responsible for his own conditioning.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> I think Lawler would beat Diaz in a rematch. Back then, Lawler was a guy who believed his own hype, and let Diaz get inside his head. Lawler has gotten a lot better, and won't let Diaz dictate the fight. Seriously, I actually think Lawler would finish Diaz if they were to fight again.
> 
> Lawler has improved so much. I mean, I knew he'd whomp Ninja, but man, dude looked really good.
> 
> Diaz, on the other hand...


People like to forget how Lawler came back in the second round Pat told him "Don't let him inside your head, this is your fight" and he was giving Diaz a royal whomping in the second round up until the KO. I don't want to throw the words lucky and punch around but...


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Diaz has a good chin and that punch on Lawler just happened to connect perfect on the button. If there was ever a KO highlight to use to demonstrate how to hit someone on their button, that would be it. Lawler wasn't exactly KOed either, he was stunned and rocked bad and he just didn't position himself properly to let the ref continue it. If he had not tried to get back to his feet and instead just fell back and pulled guard he might have been able to recover in time to continue the fight. But that's a lot of 'what if's".

Diaz does have excellent TD defense though, another poster said something about how he lacks TD defense. He was defending Sherk's takedowns better than almost anyone else Sherk has faught before that.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

undertow503 said:


> Diaz needs to lay off the weed.
> 
> But i think he just took Aina to lightly. Mistake!


Maybe thats the problem, maybe it was lack there of this time. I guess he didn't want to risk it again.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> People like to forget how Lawler came back in the second round Pat told him "Don't let him inside your head, this is your fight" and he was giving Diaz a royal whomping in the second round up until the KO. I don't want to throw the words lucky and punch around but...


I wouldn't say it was a lucky punch. Personally, I feel that Diaz was the better fighter that night. He was more experienced, he was more composed (Despite his antics), and he was luring Lawler into his game. Stuff like that happens, especially to a guy like Lawler who was, in my opinion, very young to be in the sport. Heck, it's practically a family strategy for the Diaz bros to get beat up before finishing a guy. If they're not effed up, they seem to be incapable of ending it. =P (I kid, I kid.)

Since then, Robbie has matured into an absolute animal and I think he would demolish Diaz. It's hard to sell Diaz short who has pulled some upsets, but I just think they're in different leagues now.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

yea it is hammil/bpsping all ver agauin


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Diaz has a good chin and that punch on Lawler just happened to connect perfect on the button. If there was ever a KO highlight to use to demonstrate how to hit someone on their button, that would be it. Lawler wasn't exactly KOed either, he was stunned and rocked bad and he just did position himself properly to let the ref continue it. If he had not tried to get back to his feet and instead just fell back and pulled guard he might have been able to recover in time to continue the fight. But that's a lot of 'what if's".
> 
> Diaz does have excellent TD defense though, another poster said something about how he lacks TD defense. He was defending Sherk's takedowns better than almost anyone else Sherk has faught before that.


You're exactly right, but on the reverse side of that coin Diego Sanchez and Karo took him down like crazy. I think Sherk's style of takedowns was just easy for Diaz to cope with due to his height, flexibility, and the fact that if you review a Sherk tape you know exactly what he's going to do. I remember even a completely gassed Gomi easily took Diaz down, so I'm inclined to believe Sherk's takedowns just matched up poorly against Diaz.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

dutch sauce said:


> yea it is hammil/bpsping all ver agauin


HAHA, someone's wasted. I think I can hear you slurring. I don't think it was as bad as Bisping/Hammill but I had Aina winning the first 2 rounds. I really think if Aina could have pushed the pace the whole fight he would have had it for sure.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Calibretto9 said:


> You're exactly right, but on the reverse side of that coin Diego Sanchez and Karo took him down like crazy. I think Sherk's style of takedowns was just easy for Diaz to cope with due to his height, flexibility, and the fact that if you review a Sherk tape you know exactly what he's going to do. I remember even a completely gassed Gomi easily took Diaz down, so I'm inclined to believe Sherk's takedowns just matched up poorly against Diaz.


True dat. TD defense is prolly all he did while training for Sherk, too.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I have yet to see the fight, but from what I have heard and read, it sounds like a travisty. I guess I will watch and re-post.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i actually thought the fight was rather close. but what is with Diaz's bullshit striking???

anyway, i think the judges were on crack. that, or they need to seriously figure out MMA scoring... or, they just need judges who have seen, or know anything about MMA!


----------



## infamous808 (May 27, 2007)

The Joey Villasenor vs Riki Fukuda fight was even more bs than the Diaz vs Aina. I think Riki cleary won each round.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

its the new fad... beginning of the year it was upsets, now it bad judges decisions....


i thought riki won too, but i thought it was very close, i thought that Aina kid won too, but was close. both bad decisions... but nowhere near Hamill v Bisping.... that was a travesty.


----------



## Paddi88 (Dec 31, 2006)

I scored it 29-27 to Diaz, but I admit that it could have gone either way.


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Apr 8, 2007)

All in all, I think it was a awesome card!
There were some great fights!!!!


BD


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Someone needs to post this fight, the Rua Lawler one was excellent.


----------



## scat (Oct 15, 2006)

Airia won round 1 and survived 2 and 3.

He had NO ground game.

Diaz had his back within seconds.

And

Diaz was closer than Airia to finishing the fight. Twice.

Good fight.

Would have been okay with either guy winning

But Nick won.

Mike just survived


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

IMO Aina clearly won the 1st, he was winning the standup, hitting Diaz alot harder and causing more damage.

The 2d was close, but I would give it to Nick. That shot that put Diaz down looked alot worse than it really was, Diaz did'nt appear to be rocked, he got hit hard, dropped for a second and then pulled gaurd. I think his intention was to lure Aiana to get on top so he could go for a sub.

In the 2nd and third, although Diaz did nothing spectacular. He was controlling the pace, kept busy in the standup, landing alot more punches, even though they were weak they were still scoring pionts. He also secured 2 TD's, was working for subs, took his back and mounted him twice. Aiana landed a couple of nice punches, but appeared gassed and he wasn't landing enough to win the 2nd and 3rd IMO.

It was a very close descision and really could have been scored either way. I was a little disappionted in Diaz's performance because I thought he was going to roll through that guy. Overall I don't think it was even close to the Hamil/Bisping desision.


And I agree that if he fought Lawler now, it would end differantly. Lawler looks like he has really stepped up his game. He is a much better fighter than he was a few years ago, and it doesn't look like he is going to gas anymore. Robbie Lawler is a fighter the UFC really needs to get back.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

it was pissing me off cause u could tell those soft punches werent really affecting aina


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> it was actually a split decision


Ya and i think he won round 3 definatly and 2nd arguable 1st definatly aina it wasnt as worse as Bispeng / hamill in my opinion i would have also given riki win over villasenor.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

infamous808 said:


> The Joey Villasenor vs Riki Fukuda fight was even more bs than the Diaz vs Aina. I think Riki cleary won each round.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Nick Diaz clearly won that fight..


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> F*ck the soft punches, Diaz needs to either learn how to knock someone out or just stop with that shit. He's no different than how Tim Sylvia was for a while. Just using his reach to stick his arm out there and frustrate your opponent. Yea it's okay to do to set something up but you can't do that shit all 3 rounds in every fight you are in, it gets old.


i have to disagree, diaz is pure technique and while he doesnt throw huge bombs all the time he is a very good overall fighter. i enjoy watching diaz stay in the pocket and land 15 punches in row, if he gets rocked, hes not gonna back down. and if it goes to the ground watch out, his hardest hits last night were his gnp elbows and we all know his jj


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

_Diaz knows he isn't known to have great punching power. I think the only reason he just does the tiny little jabs over and over is to frustrate his opponent into making them go for the takedown which is where he really wants to be. In my opinion his technique is actually really smart after I thought about it. I would rather see people get KO'd, but as long as he keeps busy I don't really mind. I know he CAN knock people out if he really wants to, but I think he would rather go to the ground_


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

honestly i think the diaz/aina fight could have gone either way, but the fight that was really fucked up was the villasenior/riki fight, riki totally won that fight in all 3 rounds and joey won by split decision, it really should have been riki winning by unanimous decision


----------



## KenFl07 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, i saw Aina dominating Round 1. Diaz starting to come back, finishing strong and taking Aina down finally in the 2nd, so Round 2 went to Diaz. Although Round 3 was close, Diaz again peppered Aina with the same types of shots he did with Gomi. Towards the end, Diaz finished strong by getting the takedown, mounting and getting Aina's back, and attempting a rear naked choke, and an armbar before the bell rang. Diaz tried to finish the fight a lot more than Aina did, and Aina was using the same strategy as Gomi did, he just tried to land the KO punch with wild shots. 

Aina nearly won it, but I thought Diaz won that fight and the split decision was the way to go, cuz neither man completely dominated the other.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Calibretto9 said:


> The MMA judging system sucks ass right now, and I'm getting sick and tired of these kinds of decisions. Clay Guida twice, Bisping, and now this? It's making the sport frustrating to watch.


maybe fighters should try and finish fights, and not be cautious and so scared of losing themselves!!!


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

pt447 said:


> maybe fighters should try and finish fights, and not be cautious and so scared of losing themselves!!!


yeah i know:thumbsup: , i hate it when fighters are like that, just go out there and fight and stop being a ***** god damn


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow. First of all it was an awesome fight I thought. But I would definetly of gave it to Aina 29-28. That 30-27 Diaz was just f-cking stupid. That judge should find a new job cause he is a f-cking retard.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

wtf are you guys talking abbout Diaz wonn the fight... more connected punches two takedowns and a few submission attempts.


----------

